# How often do you clean your dog's ears?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just curious how everyone handles it. For the most part, I clean Scout's weekly with her bath whether they look dirty or not.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our routine sounds similar. I squirt all ears with the Vet Solutions Ear Cleaner after the weekly baths. I also trim the inside ear hair as needed. All help keep those ears dry and clean.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I clean Molson's out about once every other week with an ear cleaning solution, in addition to anytime he goes swimming.

I was told by our new vet not to clean them too often because it will dry out the natural oils in there, possibly causing more frequent ear infections.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout has never had an ear infection but her ears seem to get dirty pretty quickly. I clean them at least once a week and every time she goes swimming, which in the summertime is every weekend. I can't believe she's never gotten an infection considering how much time she spends in the water.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I usually do it after her baths. I check them often and make sure they're always clean.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted bi-weekly, because that is how often I usually end up doing them. They get baths "as-needed" but at least every month, and always have their ears cleaned after. They also have their ears cleaned anytime they get wet.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

baths, ears, nails - weekly


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

For the most part I do them bi-weekly.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Weekly, with Listerine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Every day or two I wipe the ear out with a baby wipe, and weekly I use the ear cleaner for a deep cleaning. All of my dogs have clean, fresh smelling ears, and none of them have ever had an ear infection.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Weekly, with Listerine.


I've never heard of that, straight listerine? On a cotton ball?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Listerine rules. I have bathed entire infected, filthy rescue dogs with it before. I've also used on on cuts and scrapes on myself and on animals. Gooooood stuff!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I clean Merlin's ears as needed. While I check them (includes smelling them  ) often, they stay really clean. I think he's had one ear infection in his 2.5 years. I feel lucky that he is not prone to them.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Sep 21, 2009)

i clean angels ears once a week but only bath her once every 2-3 months as requiered


----------

